# Cat pregnant...help!!!!



## BubblesMummy (Nov 30, 2010)

Hey, my cat is pregnant and I would like to know how far along she is. She got really big about a week and a half ago now, has huge nipples and has been hunting in corners to nest for about 4 days. She constantly licks her nipples, and has taken to her vagina quite a bit in the last 2 days. Any ideas???


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi has she plucked fur away from her nipples?? I would say she's probably very near the end... I would take her to the vet


----------



## BubblesMummy (Nov 30, 2010)

Now you mention it they are slightly more hairless than I remember...


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Do you have a picture? It would help 

Do you have a whelping box ready? My cat when 'getting ready' would go in and out digging about.

Oh yes the digging, if she's pawing round like she needs a wee (my girl went in bags, cupboards etc) then it's probably not long until it kicks off.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

dont know, would pop along to the vet to be honest, when was she taken to stud? could go by the dates


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

BubblesMummy said:


> Hey, my cat is pregnant and I would like to know how far along she is. She got really big about a week and a half ago now, has huge nipples and has been hunting in corners to nest for about 4 days. She constantly licks her nipples, and has taken to her vagina quite a bit in the last 2 days. Any ideas???


Sounds like its about to happen soon, best wishes and good luck with her and the kittens..............chris


----------



## BubblesMummy (Nov 30, 2010)

Yeah she's got a bo. Which I've managed to get her used too but she is weeing a lot and does seem to keep squatting...can't post a pic from an iPhone!! She is sleeping on her side and she looks like a football with nipples!!


----------



## BubblesMummy (Nov 30, 2010)

Sorry that should have said she's got a BOX lol


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Bit like this?









It was taken just a few days before she went into labour. She plucked away a lot more fur during that time.


----------



## BubblesMummy (Nov 30, 2010)

Ok I just had her on my lap and this green mushy thing came out of her could this be het mucus plug??


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

BubblesMummy said:


> Ok I just had her on my lap and this green mushy thing came out of her could this be het mucus plug??


Looks like this?









I would say a definite YES.


----------



## BubblesMummy (Nov 30, 2010)

And now she's constantly licking her vagina and fidgeting!!! Is this it?!?!


----------



## BubblesMummy (Nov 30, 2010)

Yeah exactly like that


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Yup, more than likely. I think it took around 3-4 hours for my girl to start pushing once she lost her plug.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2010)

good luck. Sounds like the kittens should be on their way soon x


----------



## BubblesMummy (Nov 30, 2010)

She's very wet too and in her box untidying it but she can't seem to get comfy


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

It can take hours before you see anything happening.

She might get tired later on, something i found brilliant was to let my queen lick water off my fingers as she didn't want to drink from her fountain, or even a saucer but loved it from my fingers.

All the very best of luck to you and your queen.

p.s.
Have a hot water bottle ready to keep the little ones warm


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

Just came over here for a nose and found this. Good luck for the birth, hope everything goes smoothly for you all  xxx


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Sounds as if it will be tonight. Keep calm, and best of luck.

Liz


----------



## LittleStar2010 (May 18, 2010)

If your queen has lost her mucous plug then she is entering the first stage of labour - things to do now are to make sure you've got enough tea or coffee to last through the night, get together some clean blankets and towels, get comfy near her birthing box and make sure you have your vets emergency number to hand and transport available in case there's a problem. Good luck with the birthing - sounds like you've got a long night ahead


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

Just a note:

It was my queen's first litter.

I noticed her mucus plug at 9am on Sunday.

She gave birth to her last kitten at 4am on Monday.

I was SHATTERED!!! 

All the best of luck. Can't wait to hear about how she's doing.


----------



## BubblesMummy (Nov 30, 2010)

She's mewing a bit now and considering she never does usually I assume she's quite uncomfortable. She's in her box but keeps coming over for a stroke and heading back. I'm so excited. Her plug fell out nearly 2 hours ago now so she should be getting close right?


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

If it's her 1st time it could be a while.

It was 13 hours after the plug was lost till' she had her first kitten.


----------



## myrkari (May 2, 2009)

If you can sit by her so she doesnt have to get up for some fuss it may help her settle in the box. make sure you're comfy though as you may be there a while!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

myrkari said:


> If you can sit by her so she doesnt have to get up for some fuss it may help her settle in the box. make sure you're comfy though as you may be there a while!


i knew i shouldnt look at your website! love your red kit and the brown/white one *sigh* gorgeous!


----------



## BubblesMummy (Nov 30, 2010)

She's dialating! I can see something black and squishy!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

BubblesMummy said:


> She's dialating! I can see something black and squishy!


Oh that will be this!










Yes I have pictures of almost every stage  good luck!!


----------



## BubblesMummy (Nov 30, 2010)

Yeah that's it on a bit smaller scale though. I am next to her box, I put it on the sofa so she's right next to me


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

Amazing!!!

is it born yet? ok?


----------



## BubblesMummy (Nov 30, 2010)

Seeing ad you know everything she's got something hanging out of her looks like a sac but just empty. Could it be her waters? Coz she
can't seem to push it out anymore


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

The kitten will be inside. There can be quite a lot of water around a kitten.
Is she still pushing?


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

She is probs just having a break. She did this with my lot...

but the sac in my picture had the first kitten in it, the afterbirth came out afterwards so I don't know sorry. More experienced people will be along to help xx


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

is iot her first time?

my girls 1st times always took a while, 2nd times are alot quicker!


----------



## BubblesMummy (Nov 30, 2010)

It was a kitten after all! Gorgeous lil black one!


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

congrats!!

breathing ok?


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh congrats!! Has mum cleaned it off and ate the afterbirth? She may not feed it straight away as she will still be in labour (Cotton didn't feed hers til she was done) so remember to just keep the wee baby warm


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Congrats on the first kitty... updates?


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm gonna have to log off but wish you lots of luck and hope you're not up for the full night.
I look forward to checking this thread tomorrow and hearing the news


----------



## LittleStar2010 (May 18, 2010)

Well done on the first kitten! Remember to keep track of the number of placentas she passes - there should be one for each kitten. Now the first one is out the rest should come a little easier.


----------



## BubblesMummy (Nov 30, 2010)

We now have 2! Both placentas eaten, she's cleaned both if them and I'm keeping them warm coz she's still going


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Well done to mum  Glad to know all is going ok x


----------



## BubblesMummy (Nov 30, 2010)

Ok not sure what's going on now, she's not pushing anymore but she's still panting quite a bit. I'm sure I felt more than 2 in there. I'll just keep an eye on her


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

prob taking a rest! 

how are the 2 kits doing? i take it mum is a moggie cat? moggies birth are normally pretty good compared to peds


----------



## BubblesMummy (Nov 30, 2010)

Yeah they're all fine. She's actually ignoring them and leaves them in her box while she comes to me for attention. Normal?


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2010)

Awwwwh, pictures are a must btw! 

What breed are they? 

Hows mum doing?


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

wat is your cat normally like? its normal for them to want praise and attention when giving birth, is she washing them? what tare they kittens doing?


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

Maybe give her a fuss but try and get her to stay in the birthing box with the kits so she lies down? I don't know anything about cat births though!


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2010)

How is mum and babies doing?


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

It's common for Mum not to settle with the kittens properly until the whole litter has been born. As long as you can keep the newborns warm and Mum is not in distress, there is no cause for alarm until tomorrow.

Liz


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

lizward said:


> It's common for Mum not to settle with the kittens properly until the whole litter has been born. As long as you can keep the newborns warm and Mum is not in distress, there is no cause for alarm until tomorrow.
> 
> Liz


I know this...yet I still panic!!


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

How did it go?

How many did she have?

Looking forward to hearing the news


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Congrats.. So how many did you guys have in the end.. 

xxx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Congratulations on your kittens. Hope all has gone well for mum cat and kittens are happily feeding now. My girl ignores hers after the initial wash until she has all of them.


----------



## BubblesMummy (Nov 30, 2010)

She had 2 in the end, I named them mo and shorty lol. She's still quite fat so I have a feeling there may be more to come. If she was mated twice can they come a few days apart? Coz I'm almost certain I can still feel something inside her but they're not moving like the others did, or could it just be her uterus shrinking again? Thanks for all the support xxx


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm not sure myself, but hopefully someone will be along to answer this question very soon!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

BubblesMummy said:


> She had 2 in the end, I named them mo and shorty lol. She's still quite fat so I have a feeling there may be more to come. If she was mated twice can they come a few days apart? Coz I'm almost certain I can still feel something inside her but they're not moving like the others did, or could it just be her uterus shrinking again? Thanks for all the support xxx


I think you should call the vet to be on the safer side of things.. xxx


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

It is possible to have a large space between kittens but i'm not sure what the maximum would be.

If you think you feel something but it's not moving then it's either not kittens, or they are not alive.

If in doubt go to the vet and have her checked over.

Congrats on the 2 healthy kittens born :thumbup:


----------



## myrkari (May 2, 2009)

I agree if you feel something inside her you should pop to the vets now. Save yourself the worry, and save the out of hours fees if you decide you need to go but by then its 10pm. 

Weird way to describe it but an empty-bellied queen who just gave birth will feel sort of... doughy. It's the best word really. Kitten shaped lumps can be pretty noticeable in that, so have a good feel and if its not empty then its vet time.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

BubblesMummy said:


> She had 2 in the end, I named them mo and shorty lol. She's still quite fat so I have a feeling there may be more to come. If she was mated twice can they come a few days apart? Coz I'm almost certain I can still feel something inside her but they're not moving like the others did, or could it just be her uterus shrinking again? Thanks for all the support xxx


Even if she mated a couple of times with days between all of the kittens would be born at the same time. A kitten left inside would feel quite hard in comparison to normal. If you are in any way concerned take her to a vet just to be sure. Better safe than a sorry as an unborn kitten would cause a nasty problem.
Congratulations on Mo and Shorty :thumbup:


----------

